# Woodcock



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Hey all, I'm just putting the feelers out there for what might be involved in having a woodcock stuffed.

I recently began working at a local non-profit nature center. Our visitors center is full of stuffed Michigan wildlife. We have virtually all Michigan game on display, but no woodcock.

Personally, they're about my favorite game to hunt and when I'm teaching kids about game species, they raise an eyebrow like "yeah right, there's no such thing." It would be nice to have a bird or two mounted for a visual reference.

Anyway, I've never had anything stuffed and wouldn't even know where to begin. Honestly, I don't even really know if a mount could be done of such a small bird.

I'm on a tight (almost non-existent) budget for this, so if it's a do-it-myself kind of thing, that's all the better. But for starters, I'd like to know what to do with the bird after its shot, and maybe some suggestions for where to take it to get it stuffed.

Thanks in advance!

KW


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

Woodcock are federally protected birds. A competent bird taxidermist would be the best bet, and not just any taxidermist. They are delicate thin skinned birds that do not mount up well, they are testy to work with, and generally all shot up. I have been to several taxidermy competitions in Michigan and Ohio, and have never seen a woodcock on display.


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

Paul Thompson said:


> Woodcock are federally protected birds.


Not sure if I understand this part of your comment. Does that make them harder (legally tricky) to work with or possess?

KW


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

k9wernet said:


> Not sure if I understand this part of your comment. Does that make them harder (legally tricky) to work with or possess?
> 
> KW


 There are rules to Fed birds, a taxidermist has to have a Fed license just to work with them, not all taxi's want to spend the $200 for for the license because of paperwork, rules, and inspections by the Fed's that comes with it. Rules state that once you have it mounted, you can not sell it, you can donate it, but not retail it, not even at a garage sale. That is all I meant about it being a Fed bird.

And "stuff" has been replaced with the word "mount" in todays modern taxidermy.
If you want to try and mount it, go ahead and try it, it isn't easy, the skin is like tissue paper, and once you get under way, you will see why you do not see many mounted.  It can be done,,, by a compentent taxidermist that has "the touch".


----------



## waterfowl-artist (Oct 12, 2008)

Heres a Woodcock I mounted a couple of years ago (shot in Michigan)! They can be a royal pain to mount, but there are a few tricks Ive learned over the years with them ! I usually mount between 5 and 10 a year, as no other taxidermists in my area will do them. Put this one under a glass dome for protection and looks ! I also posted some pictures of this bird under the Upland game section.


----------



## Ebowhunter (Apr 5, 2000)

There should be a couple of pictures in my gallery. They are top notch difficult.


----------



## Mushroom Jack (May 28, 2009)

waterfowl-artist said:


> Heres a Woodcock I mounted a couple of years ago (shot in Michigan)! They can be a royal pain to mount, but there are a few tricks Ive learned over the years with them ! I usually mount between 5 and 10 a year, as no other taxidermists in my area will do them. Put this one under a glass dome for protection and looks ! I also posted some pictures of this bird under the Upland game section.


The white morel really sets that mount off !!! Mushroom Jack


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

I have one being mounted right now by a guy in Vassar who has done several. He has indicated they are tough but not impossible to do.

Anyone who does ducks or bobcats should be able to do a WC regarding any legal stuff.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

Rugergundog said:


> I have one being mounted right now by a guy in Vassar who has done several. He has indicated they are tough but not impossible to do.
> 
> Anyone who does ducks or bobcats should be able to do a WC regarding any legal stuff.


i replied to your worries in another thread in detail... woodcock are not federally mandated, and any state licensed taxidermist can mount them. but i did reply lengthily so check that reply out too :lol:


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

good dealeo, thanks!


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

heres one I did a few years ago.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

very nice Randy !!!!


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

fish patroll said:


> very nice Randy !!!!


Thanks Larry, rw


----------

